# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն >  Ռոլան Բիկովի անվան մանկապատանեկան ֆիլմերի փառատոն

## Zeitgeist

Այս տարի արդեն 7-րդ անգամ, Երևանում մեկնարկեց Մանկապատանեկան ֆիլմերի թվով 7րդ փառատոնը: Այս փառատոնին մի քանի անվանակարգերում ներկայացվում են ֆիլմեր ու մուլտֆիլմեր աշխարգի տարբեր երկրներից: Հաղթողին որոշում է մանկական և չափահաս ժյուրին: Այս տարի փառատոնը բացումը եղավ հոկտեմբերի 22-ին, Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում: Նախ բակում ելույթ ունեցան փոքր թատրոնի սաները, ապա կինոթատրոնի կարմիր դահլիճում ներկայացվեց մրցույթը, ժյուրն և հյուրերը… Պատվավոր հյուրերի թվում էր շատ շատերիս սիրելի երգերի հեղինակ, պոետ Յուրի Էնտինը… 
Այս տարի փառատոնը կրում է «Երեխան պետք է ապրի ընտանիքում» խորագիրը, և հյուրերից շատերը, այդ թվում նաև լատվիացի դերասան Կալնիշը այցելեցին մանկատներ և գիշերօթիկ հաստատություններ:
Ի դեպ, այս տարի փառատոնն ունի մի նորույթ և մի անակնկալ… Անակնկալի մասին, կազմակերպիչները նախընտրում են չխոսել, այլ ուղղակի ցույց տալ փակման ժամանակ, իսկ նորույթն այն է , որ այս տարի փառատոնի աշխատակազմը համլրվել է մի խումբ բլոգերներով, որոնք ոչ թե լուսաբանում են փառատոնը այլ արտահայտում իրենց կարծիքներն ու տեսակետները: :Smile: 
Բլոգը կարող եք գտնել հետևալ http://rolanfest.wordpress.com/ հասցեում… Մեկնաբանություններն ու կարծիքներն էլ ցանկալի ու հաճելի են…
էս երկար պոստս էլ համեմեմ Էնտինի լավագույն երգերից մի քանիսով

----------

Moonwalker (25.10.2011), Նարե91 (25.10.2011)

----------

